# Need help 02 Ram 1500



## RDODGE2002 (Aug 16, 2009)

i have a 2002 dodge ram quad cab 1500 4x4 ive installed a head unit that i had and it was working great.. i also installed two 10 inch subs and an amp.. as well as two new infinity rear door speakers... the problem first arose about a month ago where the rear speakers would start crackling but if you turned the radio really loud the carckling would stop for a while so i purchased new speakers for the rear doors installed them and bam same thing.. now im getting the same crackling from the rear still... as well as the fronts.. and sometimes i lose sound from the right side and sometimes from the left side... the truck came with the Infinity package so it has an original amp powering the door speakers which i havent touched yet.. could it be a problem with the head unit?


note: while stereo is turned up loud all speakers work fine and there is no crackling


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Do you have a knob volume control, as dust tends to get behind it and cause what your describing. Or the amp is over powering the new speakers, you turn it up and can't hear it as it is all distortion anyways, in witch case try to get the place that you bought the speakers to warranty them.


----------



## RDODGE2002 (Aug 16, 2009)

yes it has a knob.. it was doing this before the new speakers as well... and once u crank it rerally load then turn it back down the crackling goes away for a few min.... im not a complete idiot with car audio but this one has me stumped


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I am guessing it would be your factory amp. easy test would be to bypass teh factory amp and wire the speakers up to your head unit and see if it continues.


----------



## RDODGE2002 (Aug 16, 2009)

i was afraid to hear that one.. the factory amp is stuffed way inbehind the glovebox... doesnt look like fun to try and bypass it...... the front door speakers are actually subwoofers, i get the highs from the three tweaters in the dash.... im just wondering if the factory HU is going to be able to push the front door speakers..


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

bypass is easy if Metra makes a harness for it, sometimes they dont. The factory HU will not be able to push the subwoofers, what size are they?? are they subwoofer or woofers? Any factory or aftermarket "sub"woofer needs an amplifier to produce the power needed to properly use the subwoofer. A woofer is just any size door speaker, 5.25, 6.5 6.75, etc.


----------

